# A dare



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*A dare - talk to a girl, get her name*

So Unlikely hero and I have dared each other to talk to a girl we've never talked to before by the end of today. Main goal is to talk to her and find out her name. Bonus points for getting her contact details :b. (Although we didn't discuss it an assumption is that this will be a girl around the same age range as us as certainly thats what I find most challenging.)

I've got a toastmasters meeting tonight so it'll be the perfect opportunity. Hopefully there'll be someone my age around.

Good luck Hero!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I've thought of asking people on SAS to dare me to do different social things. I've been kind of worried that I would get suggestions that were too hard(for me) or too weird though.

Good luck!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Since we have different levels of SA, maybe we could have a dare list. Then we could pick items from that list that challenge us but not too much. So it would be more suitable for our level. Or we could have a dare thread and someone has to voluntarily take the dare. That person would report on the results and make another dare for someone else to take. We could have comments and feedback in the thread.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey sounds like a good idea to get us to push our limits. Start up a thread on it coldmorning.

*And hey why don't you join in on this dare sly and coldmorning? We'll give you an extra 24hrs *. We aren't talking about a date, just a brief conversation where you find out a girl's name.

It's gonna be a definite challenge for me. Especially considering it 6:50am now and I havn't slept yet and I don't wanna sleep so that I can reset my sleep cycle come tomorrow. I'm not sure what girl is gonna wanna talk to a sleep deprived guy with blood shot eyes and dark circles around his eyes .


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

The dare thread/idea sounds great 

& Good luck to you with your dares!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I might give it a try. I'll keep an eye out for an opportunity at least


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahhh! Its 6pm and I haven't even left the house today let alone talk to someone...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I kinda completed the dare. I did talk to a girl and found her name, but it wasn't in a social setting. 

I was at the toastmasters meeting when I saw this girl and other dude loading up drums (the muscial kind) into a car and I went up and asked about them as I'm interested in taking lessons. Turns out she was part of a group that does drums/music courses for mentally handicapped kids. Her name was Jessie. She was busy loading up the drums and it was raining so it was a very brief conversation.

I might try to complete this dare properly today (friday) by going to a bar. Will update later.

I hope things went better for you Hero?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

And why was that not a sociable setting? You introduced yourself. You talked to a girl about something you have in common. You learned something about her. Asking about the drums was simply an ice-breaker. Just because the conversation was short and did not result in a date does not mean that it was not social interaction.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh I wasn't trying to get a date, just have a proper conversation with a girl. I just felt that because it was such a hurried and brief conversation I didn't quite achieve what I wanted to. I guess I did achieve the core objectives: talk+get her name. I'm happy, just wish I'd got out of the house a bit earlier so I could try this at a bar.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

You, my friend, kick ***! That was a tremendous thing you did! Sounds like something I'd find myself being involved in - a dare.

I don't want to add anything to your specific dare because it seems you guys got that handled, but I would like to at least give my two cents worth on the whole phone number thing/ask out thing. There actually seems to be no specific time to ask someone out or for their number. It does help when you plan out (dare) ahead of time and know what your going to do before you do it. This time your goal will not only be concerned with talking to a girl, which you did awesomely, but it will have to be completed on recieving her number or getting a date. Pressure will always be there but after you receive the number you'll probably think to yourself that is wasn't that hard to do.

Don't use what I have to say for motivation, you guys are all the motivation you need!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay maybe 24 hours was a bit too ambitious. I must say this dare generated quite a lot of stress for me too, to the point where I lay in bed just thinking/procrastinating about this for about an hour before leaving the house. Lets change it to just saying hi to a girl we've never met. Even a smile will count. You can build on it the next time you see her by saying hi etc. 

Whats important to remember is that everyone sets a time frame that they can manage, if you think you can do it in a week great, if you need a month, well then you need a month. Everyone has to work at a pace they are comfortable with. Don't let this dare stress or dissapoint you. Its meant to gently force us out of our comfort zones not be yet another source of stress and worry in our lives.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

That's great you did it. I'm impressed. Too bad there isn't a way to give out rewards for achievement. I agree it shouldn't be too stressful. Socializing should be effortless and fun.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

You can say your rewards are that you completed your goal and you are capable!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I dare y'all to post a pic, lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I got names and e-mails from two girls in class today. Unfortunately, it was related to a group project. I could have probably counted it if it wasn't for the fact that I've worked in a group with them before.

Last night some woman talked to me as we were walking out of the school. It seemed like it would have been too awkward to ask for her name.


----------

